

Will Games Developed For The iPod Touch Be Considered Duplicating Functionality? - lmohdlp
http://pagesaresocial.com/2009/11/15/will-games-developed-for-the-ipod-touchiphone-by-apple-be-considered-duplicating-functionality/

======
jrockway
_If Apple takes on the gaming market and develops a few of their own in-house
games, you can bet your bottom dollar that they will be pushed front and
center and other games shoved to the back._

I am the biggest anti-Apple fanboi in existence, but I don't see the
connection here. All of Apple's marketing for the iPhone and iTouch is about
third-party apps. There is a huge Apple billboard outside my office
advertising a bunch of third-party games for the iTouch. So if they start
banning third-party games, this will be an unprecedented reversal in their
current policy.

As an aside, I am looking forward to the day when I can get AdBlock in real
life.

~~~
lmohdlp
We all know that Apple doesn't follow their own policies pertaining to the
Apple Store very well. That is why this could possibly be an issue if Apple
seriously enters the gaming market to compete with the likes of the DS (which
many bloggers are speculating).

Apple has set a precedent for itself, apps that duplicate, or in some cases
have an icon that simply looks like an Apple icon have been and will be
denied.

It is logical to assume that based off of Apple's history, the same will
happen for games IF they choose to enter the gaming market seriously and/or
have certain games installed by default.

------
spicyj
I think much more likely would be that Apple would simply release a game free
on the App Store and promote the hell out of it. I mean, they _could_ have
bundled the iTunes Remote app with the phone, but they didn't, because it
doesn't really fit in with the character of the phone. It seems like they're
only including by default apps that they think everyone would want.

~~~
lmohdlp
I think that would be the most likely scenario. But depending on how focused
Apple is on gaming for the iPod Touch, it could go both ways.

------
allenp
Apple wants to hire one person and this means game devs are going to be
screwed? I don't think so - Apple doesn't have to hire _anyone_ in order to
make money on each and every app sold in the store - why bother trying to put
out their own games?

If anything this could be a move to better support game specific functionality
and controls.

------
pkulak
Apple wants to make some games, and that's where you go with it? There's a
story there even without the anti-Apple trolling.

------
gojomo
Has Apple rejected any poker games for similarity to their own 'Texas Hold'em'
(still $4.99)?

~~~
lmohdlp
No, but that game is not by default installed. Which this post would be
assuming if Apple chose to turn the touch into a gaming device.

